# Strange problem with wrapping



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

What's the dog's age? maybe it's coat change.

What type of shampoo and conditioner are you using?

My handler said to not use oil for banding poodles, since the grease can damage the hair.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My boy (13 mos) is in light oil and is banded or wrapped depending on my mood. I have not noticed breakage at all from the wrapping or banding or te oil. The biggest obstacle for us, with regards to coat growing, is my occasional impatience with being gentle with mats when they occur (coat change here), Millie occasionally getting her teeth on his neck hair, and his tendency to rub his head against the walls of his crate. 

How are you wrapping? Are you making sure everything is nice and tidy inside the wrap? Are you putting some conditioner on the tips of the hair before wrapping?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

We need a wrapping video (demo). CM? Fluffyspoos? Lavillerose?  Anyone?

Here's an older thread: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/10885-instructions-wrapping-up-your-dogs-coat.html
http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/wrapping_and_banding_show_coats.htm


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I would say go ahead with the light oil. Dry hair is more brittle and breaks. Oil will allow it to bend more with out breaking. Do you have a picture of how you have your pup wrapped? I might have more suggestions if I can see what you are doing now. I use motions oil spray from Walmart with banding and wrapping. I used heavier oil at one point but it gave Sookie horrible dandruff for a month. I guess heavier oil = dandruff. All the veteran show people around here know that(I didn't) but now we do too.  Your dogs coat colour can also explain breakage. Eg lots of silvers have delicate brittle hair. (not all)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Very true about the dandruff. The only spot where Tiger has developed dandruff is in his armpits where I literally douse with baby oil.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

bura4 said:


> Hi all... I was hoping you can advise me on wrapping. I put Igor into wraps and they work well except on his head. In fact, no matter what I put him in - bands or wraps, his coat breaks on the edges of the wraps/bands. It's like his hair was broken/torn when he shakes himself. And he does that quite often. His ears are ok, so it is just his thing, this shaking. I am thinking maybe if I put his head coat in oil (I am thinking about show oil and mattless magic mixed) it would help?? I am not making the bands tight - if I put them loser than now they just fall off. Any ideas??


What bands are you using? Are you using the ones that are larger and stretchy or the smaller ones that are intended for a show banding? Where do you get them from? Are you banding close to the skin? That can cause the dog to shake his head and scratch at it..it should be loose enough that it doesnt pull too much.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I was taught to introduce band/wrap slowly. Starting by one band/wrapper at a time, and increase over the period to let them get used to the extra weight/foreign object on their body. Usually starts with the topknot. Use light weight band and paper to start with. In the begining, be ready to retie few times in a day till she get used to it. And slowly increase the amount of band/wraps over time. Never pull the hair too tight. Check after each band/wrap if any hair is pulled too tight. Imagine like you are doing ponytail on yourself, and the feeling of some strand of hair get stuck somewhere in the bands/paper.. it irritates and pain!

I did wrapping for a few show poodles back then, I did add oil to the coat. It is best to rewrap every other day (best daily), comb out all the dust and sticky stuff.. as oily coat attracts more dust. Sometimes I get away with longer days.. but that will depend on his activity level. Side note, I also wrap my Yorkies and ShihTzus.. LOL

At the same time, I helped my friend to maintain her show poodle for a month or so, with only rubberbands. Her poodle cannot take wrappers. She find wrappers something interesting things to chew, especially the ear part, chewing like lollipop . She will rub her body against everything if she is wrapped in papers. And I know a maltese that will try to get rid all the wrappers with all her mighty power.. but stay calm if she is only with rubberbands.

I think that it depends on the dog itself if he likes to be banded or wrapped?? But I believe early introduction is important. My yorkie don't mind to be in wraps or bands.. 

I'm sorry if this is a little bit out of topic, but its related to wrapping. What kind of wrappers you guys use for the wraps? I run out of the paper I used to use, and I can't seems to find it anymore, and the coat gets longer, I need something longer in size..


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ruey, I use Lainee LTD. They sell different size wrappers. 6 x 9 and 6 x 12. http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/plasticwraps.html


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger in wrappers!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Ruey, I use Lainee LTD. They sell different size wrappers. 6 x 9 and 6 x 12. http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/plasticwraps.html


$10.00 for 250 6 x 9, I take it as 250 pieces? I have used this before, they are kind of slippery and I have hard time wrapping as a beginner last time. But this is good as it is waterproof. And less static. Will need to check on international purchase.

Sometimes I wonder if any other kind of plastic sheet will do, just that we will have to take the trouble cutting them in sheet. Any idea?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I know a former member here once bought a plastic tablecloth and cut it for wraps.

I agree that the color coordinated canine wraps are slippery. Though with daily practice I had it figured out after about a week. I'm a beginner too!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I know a former member here once bought a plastic tablecloth and cut it for wraps.
> 
> I agree that the color coordinated canine wraps are slippery. Though with daily practice I had it figured out after about a week. I'm a beginner too!


Plastic table cloth? Ain't that is a bit hard? Or there is light weighted table cloth? Maybe I should find some plastic and try... I'm only thinking about plastic bags LOL!!

If your dogs move a lot.. the slippery plastic paper just doesn't help! And it gets oily after wrapping oily hair few rounds :argh: So lately I'm using papers they used for perming human hair. And they don't come in the length I like :ahhhhh:


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I use CC shampoos day to day I think, along with their conditioner, and later Laser Lites Mattless Magic mixed with Show Oil as a final rinse.

I use those larger bands, not the show bands. When he is wrapped on the head he shakes a lot and the hair is torn but thanks to the oil there are no matts. I now changed and banded his hair in a different way.

This is how I used to wrap his head (there are no problems with the neck etc.)





Now I think they were too tight but when I see those pictures of banded dogs I think those are close to the skin too. 

The biggest problem is on the top of the head - he does not have much hair there and torn more... 

Here is what I did this time. 



I am using those wrapping sheets plastic and paper combined. I live in Poland so it will not tell you much as to the manufacturer... Poodle people here use them and say they're ok.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Tiger in wrappers!



Maybe you could show me the front of his head?? I cannot seem able to make the wraps stay in one place if they are loose, they fall off or won't cooperate otherwise... Maybe the plastic/paper sheets I am using are too heavy or what...


----------

